# Zulässiges Gewicht Cube Stereo



## mool (26. September 2010)

Hallo,

auf der Homepage von Cube sind alle MTBs auf 115kg gedeckelt.
Was bedeutet, das ich mit 102kg ein Stereo mit Standardkomponenten und 13,7 kg nicht mehr fahrn darf, aber eines mit Leichtbauteilen das nur 12,3 kg dürfte ich fahren. Was meinem Verständnis nach unsinnig ist, da diese ja eher instabiler sind wie die normalen Komponenten.

Hat man ne chance das Cube einzelne Räder für mehr frei gibt, oder 
schieben die das an die Händler ab?

mfg


----------



## decline (26. September 2010)

haha, bei dem threadtitel hab ich jetzt ganz kurz geschluckt  --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=470245

egal, nun zum thema.

Cube muss ebene irgendwo eine "rechtliche" Grenze einführen, um vor eventuellen Schadensersatzforderungen abgesichert zu sein. Ich würde mir nichts denken, wenn du jetzt ein kg drüber bist.
Allerdings sollte man bei Leichtbauteilen immer vorsichtig mit dem zulässigen Gesamtgewicht sein (siehe z.B.: Laufräder - manchmal nur bis 70-80kg zugelassen)

Bei 102kg sollte man eher zur robusteren Variante greifen. Also nicht bös gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (26. September 2010)

Mit Leichtbauteilen bist noch mehr eingeschränkt da diese meist nur bie 80Kg oder 90Kg freigegeben sind.


----------



## mool (26. September 2010)

eben  das ist ja der unsinn dieser regelung - ich hab nicht vor  leichtbau einnzusetzen, aber wenn ich es täte dürfte ich es fahren, wenn  ich was stabilers nehm darf ich nicht mehr...
(bzw hab keine garantie mehr)


----------



## norman68 (26. September 2010)

mool schrieb:


> eben  das ist ja der unsinn dieser regelung - ich hab nicht vor  leichtbau einnzusetzen, aber wenn ich es täte dürfte ich es fahren, wenn  ich was stabilers nehm darf ich nicht mehr...
> (bzw hab keine garantie mehr)



Du darst es dann zwar von Cube her fahren doch die Hersteller der Leichtbauteile ziehen dir da einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Darum ist auch überall der Verweis das man den Angaben der Komponetenhersteller Beachtung schenken soll.


----------



## decline (26. September 2010)

die rahmen von cube sind aber bis 115kg zugelassen (und soweit ich weiß alle - aber korrigiert mich bitte, sofern es sich hierbei um eine fehlinformation handelt)


----------



## norman68 (26. September 2010)

Findet man alles hier http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/



24-08-2010 16:53
FAQ, Technik - Bis zu welchem KÃ¶rpergewicht ist mein CUBE Bike freigegeben?
Kategorie: FAQ, Technik

Das zulÃ¤ssige max. Systemgewicht errechnet sich aus dem KÃ¶rpergewicht + Fahrrad + GepÃ¤ck.

    * Rennrad: 115 kg
    * Mountainbike: 115 kg
    * Crossrad: 115 kg
    * Cityrad: 125 kg
    * Trekking: 140 kg
    * Trekking vollausgestattet: 140 kg
    * Kinderrad bis 16â: 30 kg
    * Kinderrad ab 20â: 105 kg
    * BMX: 105 kg

Diese Angaben gelten fÃ¼r alle Fahrradrahmen der Marke Cube, unabhÃ¤ngig vom verwendetem Material oder der RahmenhÃ¶he.

Beispiel:

KÃ¶rpergewicht inkl. Kleidung:


80 kg

Fahrradgewicht Mountainbike:


13 kg

GepÃ¤ck z.B. Rucksack:


5 kg

Gesamt:


98 kg

Im Beispiel wird das zulÃ¤ssige max. Systemgewicht nicht Ã¼berschritten (Mountainbike: 115 kg) und ist somit freigegeben.

Den begrenzende Faktor stellen hier meist Komponenten dar - Die Freigaben hierfÃ¼r (z.B. LaufrÃ¤der, Lenker, Vorbau, ...) sind bei den jeweiligen Herstellern zu erfragen.

Kommt es zu einer Ãberschreitung des Systemgewichts, ist es ggf. nÃ¶tig Serienanbauteile (Leichtbauteile) wie

    * Laufradsatz (z.B. Systemlaufradsatz mit reduzierter Speichenanzahl)
    * Gabel (z.B. Vollkarbon Gabel)
    * Lenker (z.B. dÃ¼nnwandig, Leichtbau)
    * Vorbau (z.B. Carbon)
    * oder SattelstÃ¼tze (z.B. dÃ¼nnwandig, Carbon)

zu tauschen.


----------



## mool (26. September 2010)

ich überschreite das zugelassene systemgewicht definitiv


----------



## dusi__ (27. September 2010)

fahrs doch einfach ,
wird schon nix abbrechen oder beim ersten mal drauf sitzen umbiegen 

andere leute springen mit dem rad 1m tief und da wirken noch ganz andere gewichte aufs rad ein als wenn du nun einfach so drauf sitzt.

was willste denn mit dem rad treiben?


----------



## mool (27. September 2010)

will nix wildes mit  treiben, 
aber wenns z.b. nen Materialfehler gibt reden die sich u.U. einfach damit raus ich wär 10 kilo zu schwer gewesen.


----------



## ThunderRoad (27. September 2010)

mool schrieb:


> will nix wildes mit  treiben,
> aber wenns z.b. nen Materialfehler gibt reden die sich u.U. einfach damit raus ich wär 10 kilo zu schwer gewesen.



Das KÖNNTEN sie wohl tun, aber meinem Kollegen haben sie am AMS125 eine Talas auch anstandslos ersetzt. Und der wiegt 120kg - ohne Bike 
Macht ja auch keinen Sinn, 22"-Rahmen anzubieten, die nur von Leuten um 2m gefahren werden können und das Gewicht derart zu beschränken. Andere Hersteller machen das aber genau so (Wobei Cube ja andeutet, daß der Rahmen nicht das Problem ist).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decline (27. September 2010)

mool schrieb:


> will nix wildes mit  treiben,
> aber wenns z.b. nen Materialfehler gibt reden die sich u.U. einfach damit raus ich wär 10 kilo zu schwer gewesen.



cube wird nie erfahren, dass du gefahren bist.

angenommen du stürzt, weil dein rahmen versagt hat und verletzt dich dabei. stellst du nun schmerzengeldvorderungen an cube, weil dein rad gebrochen ist, so ist cube auf der sicheren seite, weil du ja die maximalen fahrergewichte missachtet hast.

und außerdem...sofern du dein rad hast wirst du die nächsten wochen ohnehin ein paar kg abnehmen und dann bist auch unter den 115kg


----------



## mool (27. September 2010)

decline schrieb:


> angenommen du stürzt, weil dein rahmen versagt hat und verletzt dich dabei. stellst du nun schmerzengeldvorderungen an cube, weil dein rad gebrochen ist, so ist cube auf der sicheren seite, weil du ja die maximalen fahrergewichte missachtet hast.


  das wär ja schon mal unangenehm genug...



decline schrieb:


> und außerdem...sofern du dein rad hast wirst du die nächsten wochen  ohnehin ein paar kg abnehmen und dann bist auch unter den 115kg



ich fahr seit 5 Jahren - ob das allerdings noch mal in dem maße zunehmen wird das ich merklich Gewicht verlieren werde bezweifle ich stark^^


----------

